# DTP baskets



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

I've been using only the non-pressurised double shot basket with my DTP and have had great results. Was just wondering if people ever use the single shot baskets? What weight of coffee grounds would you go to the single basket with?


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

I never use the single basket


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I use the single shot non-pressurised basket quite often; she is decaf and I am not, but I have never weighed the grinds, just used best judgment and a sharp eye. However, in my opinion, the double basket just works better, more crema, more flavour extracted. But, that is also a single dose v double dose situation. I've been meaning to test a single dose in the double basket to see how that works. Now you've asked the question, I'll try to remeber to give it a go.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

I only use the double-shot basket. Keep thinking I might try the single one, but haven't yet. Out of interest, what dose do you use in your double basket?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For those comtemplating the single basket . It's just not worth the effort . Harder to dial in . Probably won't tamp easy . Will need redialling for a double basket ....


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

I use 18g of grounds and extract 36g of espresso in the double basket.

I like this taste but it is quite strong and if a guest comes for a coffee it might be too strong. To make it weaker (single shot) should I use less grounds? So say 9g grounds and extract 18g espresso or is it better to still use 18g grounds and extract 18g espresso?

I can't work out how best to get a single shot out.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

For friends who don't appreciate (so called) 'strong' coffee (their words, not mine) I just split the shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Holmes said:


> I use 18g of grounds and extract 36g of espresso in the double basket.
> 
> I like this taste but it is quite strong and if a guest comes for a coffee it might be too strong. To make it weaker (single shot) should I use less grounds? So say 9g grounds and extract 18g espresso or is it better to still use 18g grounds and extract 18g espresso?
> 
> I can't work out how best to get a single shot out.


Split the shot or add more milk . 18 g into 18 g is stronger .

Strength is ratio of coffee to water .

18g into 50 g would be a bigger shot but weaker as you have put more water into the same amount of coffee .

Up to you either split the shot or use a bigger cup and dilute with more milk or tell em to man up a bit .


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah I would normally split the shot too. I did that recently when my mum wanted a coffee. Just popped two espresso cups under the portafilter giving me a single shot in each and then just added milk as normal. I had the other as there is no point wasting.


----------

